# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لماذا نضع الكف على اليد الخذ الايمن؟

## زهرة القلوب

سر الخد الأيمن

‏كان النبي صلى الله عليه وأله و سلم إذا أراد أن ينام وضع يده تحت خده

الأيمن ويقول " اللهم قني عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك"

‏نعم لقد كانت من عادة نبينا العظيم وضع كفه الايمن تحت خده الأيمن ، هل

‏تعلمون لماذا ؟؟؟

لقد اثبت العلماء ان هناك نشاطاً يحدث بين الكف الأيمن ‏والجانب الأيمن من

الدماغ يحدث عندما يتم الالتقاء بينهما أي كما ورد عن نبينا ‏العظيم صلى ‏الله

عليه وأله سلم فيؤدي الى احداث سلسلة من الذبذبات يتم من خلالها تفريغ ‏الدماغ

من الشحنات الزائدة والضارة مما يؤدي الى الاسترخاء المناسب لنوم ‏مثالي !!!

‏فمن يا ترى علم رسولنا الكريم والعظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وأله سلم قبل أكثر
‏
من ألف وأربعمائة عام و قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء في قرننا الحال 

                                                               للامانه ملطوووووووش

----------


## النور المؤمل

سبحان الله 
شكرا اخي على المعلومة المفيدة

----------


## أمل الظهور

سبحان الله

اللهم صل على محمد وآله 

مايأتون لنا بأمر الا وفيه من الحكمه الكثير 

مشكوره خيتوو 

بالتوفيق

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكورين يالغلا على المرور 
لاعدمناكم
تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
زهرة القلوب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي خيتوة زهرة القلوب ..ومشكورة عالمعلومة الطيبة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا ع المعلومه الطبيه 
وكثير من افعالنا نقوم بها دون علم لنا بها
ولكن مرجعها دوما للنبي الاعظم واهل بيته عليهم السلام
ثاااااااااااانكس

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

يسلمو على الطش

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكورين حبايبي على المرور 
الله يعطيكم العافيه 
اسعدنا تواجدكم 
لاعدمناه

----------


## حزن العمر

سبحان الله
معلومة او ل مرة 
اسمعها ،، شكرا لك
والله يعطيك العافية 
بانتظار الجديد دوما

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور  حزن العمر على المرور 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## علي حق

معلومات مفيدة ورائعة منك أختي((زهرة القلوب))سبحان الله والحمد له

مشكورة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سبحان الله*
*تسلمي اختي ع النقل الرائع*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور علي حق على الرد
اسعدنا تواجدك

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو على الرد الجميل 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكورة خيتو على المعلومات المفيدة 
لاعدمنا كل ماهو جديد لكِ

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

لا إلهـ إلا الله .. 

منوو كان يتوقـع أو يخطر ببالهـ انهـ لما يسوي هالحركهـ ان لهـا هالفوائد .. 

يسلموو خيتوو زهرة ع المعلومهـ .. 

يعطيك العافيه ( يارب ) .. 

.

.

دمتـِــ بوود ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياسبحان الله
معلومة جديدة لصراحة
وصاي النبي حكم
مشكورة اختي
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكورين حبايبي على الردود الجميله 
الله يعطيكم العافيه 
اسعدنا تواجدكم 
تحياتي

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه اختى وفقك 
الباري وسدد خطاك 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكور اخوي حامل الرايةعلى الرد الجميل_ 
_الله يعطيك العافيه_

----------


## hope

شــكرا زهوور على الموضوع ..

يعطيك ربي الف الف عــافية ..


دمتي بخير ..

تحياتي
حوور

----------

